# Pairing long distance to short



## greenway (Jan 17, 2014)

Hell I am a new member, thank you for having me. Pairing long to short or short to long.what happens, mid, culls or what?
Thanks


----------



## tommy martin (Jan 17, 2014)

greenway. I pair winners to winners and I hope for more winners. pair your best long distance to your best long distance. and sprint to sprint.
experiments are always fun.


----------



## greenway (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for your reply's.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm no expert but basically the long distance birds are there to give your birds a little stronger homing ability and that extra "grit" to make it home for tough races. 

Breeding a short distance to long distance bird will end up in a middle distance bird. Now if you breed this middle distance bird back to a short distance bird you should get a faster but stronger homing ability bird.

Best thing to do is keep your sprint and long distance families separate expect for a few crosses here and there. The long distance birds will help you in old bird races since races are usually longer and the sprint birds will be good for young birds since the races are usually shorter. If you want to compete regularly, then you need to develop a family of birds that are great in the 300 mile-400 mile range.


----------



## greenway (Jan 17, 2014)

Revolution Lofts said:


> I'm no expert but basically the long distance birds are there to give your birds a little stronger homing ability and that extra "grit" to make it home for tough races.
> 
> Breeding a short distance to long distance bird will end up in a middle distance bird. Now if you breed this middle distance bird back to a short distance bird you should get a faster but stronger homing ability bird.
> 
> Best thing to do is keep your sprint and long distance families separate expect for a few crosses here and there. The long distance birds will help you in old bird races since races are usually longer and the sprint birds will be good for young birds since the races are usually shorter. If you want to compete regularly, then you need to develop a family of birds that are great in the 300 mile-400 mile range.


Hello Canada.
This is what i wanted to know, Thank you.
You say...
Now if you breed this middle distance bird back to a short distance bird you should get a faster but stronger homing ability bird.

Do you mean slower but better stronger homing ability?
Thanks.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's my opinion......the idea that you can cross birds of differing abilities and it will produce something in the middle happens so seldom that there is no point. If you want to produce long distance winners...cross families that win at that distance. The same goes for short or middle distance. Just my opinion.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If you cross a Ferrari with a Pick Up truck,you get a Cull 95% of the time....Why you ask??
The Sprint(Ferrari bird),is slender with wide stiff flights...Which makes it fly real fast...But it cannot fly for many hours....The Pick Up truck(Long Distance) is usaly wide bodied,with narrow flexible flights...The pigeon can fly for 10 to 14 hrs without stopping....The two structures do not mix....Alamo


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The sprint line of birds can hatch and raise a more distance bird. The distance type birds can do the same. The over all selection of the birds Have been scultivated from the need of use. Now crossing the lines. Helps the distance bird Lets say think some faster. That is the idea. Where on a long race a bird can get some off coarse And still get it together and win. But on a short race it would probly lose the race. So crossing there helps the the distance birds. Then the shorter birds crossed to the distance birds can improve the harder race. BUT I would say a Agin it becomes selction. You have to find what crosses well into your birds. IT is much easyer on the europe flyers And flyers that fly the same race coarse year after year. But sending to olr or racing the clock N, S, E, W, it gets harder. So sending a certion mix helps. That way if the weather is right the A different type wins If not a different type wins.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Alamo said:


> If you cross a Ferrari with a Pick Up truck,you get a Cull 95% of the time....Why you ask??
> The Sprint(Ferrari bird),is slender with wide stiff flights...Which makes it fly real fast...But it cannot fly for many hours....The Pick Up truck(Long Distance) is usaly wide bodied,with narrow flexible flights...The pigeon can fly for 10 to 14 hrs without stopping....The two structures do not mix....Alamo


Alamo I have some of your RC Janssens... they are mostly Janssen with a little bit of Strassart you have turned those Janssens into long distance birds, 500 and 600 mile diploma winners all over the pedigree, how did you manage to do that? I have crossed sprint with long distance pigeon and it produced my very best pigeon yet but I think I just got lucky as well and that it is a click mating!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My Janssens were not sprint pigeons.....They were Middle distance....The guy I bought some of them from(Jim Owens),was a great long distance guy...Won many 500 mile races in Texas.....My other Janssens came from "Patti Loft"(Richie Zedan),out of Parlin,NJ.....I blended them with a BCC(Stassart),600M stock....Alamo
PS:I used to have probally 50 Racing Pigeon books.....Never once did I read to mate a Sprint Pigeon to a Long Distance Pigeon.....I have talked to quite a few All American flyers...Never did anyone say make this breeding...It`s always mate a sprint maybe to a middle distance bird,or a middle distance bird to a Long Distance bird....But not Sprint to Long distance...As I said before,the body structure,and what makes a Sprint pigeon so FAST,does not correspond to the PHYSICAL makeup of a good Long Distance bird.....Alamo


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

"the body structure,and what makes a Sprint pigeon so FAST,does not correspond to the PHYSICAL makeup of a good Long Distance bird.....Alamo "

Like to know more about this, how to differentiate the two by physical look/body. Do you have any pictures that differentiate.

Thanks


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

alamo is right..never mate a long distance to short. I would mate short to middle then from that to long. If u want speed for long distance..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

DIWAJ......Back in 2007,a pigeon buddy gave me a few SPRINT pigeons to race...Because I always complained that my birds were never close to winning a 100M race...Especially if it was a fast race.....Well,on the 1st 100M race that year,I took 1st to 3rd Combine with his birds....My 1st pigeon from my family was clocked 52 minutes after I got the 3 Sprint birds...Needless to say,my birds don`t do much at 100/150 miles....That`s why I finally brought in a few 100% Janssens to breed from,without crossing into my LD birds...
The one thing that I remember about the Sprint birds was that they were long,and not very wide across the body....The feathering of the primary flights were a little stiff....Not real flexible like a LD pigeon....Everything else was probally about the same....Since it was 7 years ago,and us old guys forget what we did last week,if you know what I mean....Alamo


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

From what I remember reading, sprint birds are usually short, stocky, and muscular like a 100 meter sprinter (think Usain Bolt) and long distance birds are more lean and have a longer wing span (think cross country runners).


----------

